

An insider’s view into the largest arbitration award in history - dgudkov
http://today.law.harvard.edu/the-yukos-settlement-an-insiders-view-into-the-largest-arbitration-award-in-history/

======
caminante
Good luck collecting from the Russian state. Even the advocates find
collection unlikely:

    
    
      When asked about the expectations of actually obtaining the award and the
      legal ramifications of the now-passed January 15 payment deadline, Gaillard
      said, “[...] [Enforcement] is typically very hard. [...] states have all
      sorts of immunities[.]"
    

Update: Yeah. The $50B figure has been whittled down to $600M of unfrozen
assets[1].

[1]
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/e95c3cd4-d87b-11e4-ba53-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/e95c3cd4-d87b-11e4-ba53-00144feab7de.html)

